# Is This a Mucous Plug, Or Signs Of It?



## Little Wolf Ranch (May 8, 2012)

I found this on my pregnant mare Missy's bum and tail this morning and it wasn't there last night. I presume she's very close to foaling and she's been testing 6.8ph for about a week now.

I've never seen this on her tail or another horses tail before, could this be a mucous plug or signs of her passing it? Apparently when she was busy swishing her tail last night it ended up on her bum as well.....

Any advice?


----------



## Mona (May 8, 2012)

It doesn't look like the one I found on my mare. This was my mare's:


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (May 8, 2012)

This was already dried and crunchy on her tail so I'm assuming it had been there for a few hours atleast......

I know for a fact its not fresh mucus plug but I'm thinking some of it had dried on her tail and bum


----------



## Mona (May 8, 2012)

I found that when it dried it was more like the texture of dried white glue...sort of still pliable that you can sort of "peel". Your mare looks like it is more like dried blood??


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (May 8, 2012)

Mares don't have the kind of plug humans do.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (May 8, 2012)

That was my first thought but there are no scratches, cuts, etc. to make me believe that it is pure blood that came out. I do know that it came from her vulva because of its location on the tail. The stuff on her bum I can peel/pick off but on her tail it has hardened and made it somewhat crunchy.....kinda similar to when you have too much hair spray on a few strands of hair?

Should I call my vet about this?

Edited to add: Nathan - not being rude but that really doesn't help answer anything, as I haven't had children and don't know anything about those sorts of things anyways. I am just basing this off of what I have read about mares having a mucus plug. If you could elaborate that would be appreciated.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (May 8, 2012)

I found this on a breeders website.....but I am still unsure?

_"An observant owner may notice the passing of the cervical plug, which has sealed the opening of the mare’s cervix during pregnancy. This mucous cervical secretion may be streamed with small amounts of blood, appearing rust colored. It may be seen oozing from the mare’s vulva or it may be dried and crusted on the underside of the mare’s tail."_


----------

